# Eigenartiger Geruch, Netzteil defekt?



## Aholic (3. Januar 2010)

Grüßt euch,
hier mal eine kleine Geschichte die mir gestern abend passiert ist.

Ich saß am PC, war nebenbei Pizza am Essen, und plötzlich roch es  offesehr verschmort/verbrannt, ich kann den Geruch nicht genau einordnen, er war sehr eigenartig. Najo ich dachte erst draußen wäre irgendetwas, weil das Fenster sperbreit offen war, nichts. Ich ging zum TV, Receiver und TV in Ordnung, von dort kam ebenfalls nichts. (das ganze geschah innerhalb paar)

Ich zum Rechner, riech, hm jo da schmort doch irgendwas...schnell Coretemp und GPU Z versuchen anzumachen, nur der Gestank wurde innerhalb von 3 Sekunden immer stärker, man konnte es im Zimmer nicht mehr aushalten, trotz offenen Fenster neben dem PC. So sehr mich die Temperaturen interessiert hätten, um die Fehlerquelle zu finden, habe ich mich entschlossen den Netztschalter direkt auszuschalten.

Was man dazu sagen muss, der Rechner war die ganze Zeit im Idle. Von Überhitzung wegen OC oder sonst was kann also vorerst nicht die Rede sein. Was natürlich sein kann, das ein Lüfter ausfiel oder aber irgendein Bauteil den Geist aufgegeben hat.

Nach 10Minuten etwa, war die Hardware kalt. Ich hab mir erstmal die CPU angeschaut _"1156 Kontakte verkohlt"_ wobei ich einen 1366er hab (siehe Signatur) konnte aber weder an der CPU noch am Sockel etwas festellen, alles in Ordnung. Bei dem Geruch muss an irgendeiner Stelle was zu erkennen sein. Ram geprüft, ebenfalls in Ordnung sowie Soundkarte und das Mainboard (Rückseite ebenfalls).

Was sich für mich in Frage stellt, Netzteil oder Grafikkarte, ich vermute eher ersteres. Man sieht jedoch nichts, und wegen der noch immer geladenen Kondensatoren werde ich es auch erstmal nicht aufmachen.

Was ich nun noch nicht geprüft habe, sind Chipsatz, Festplatten sowie Laufwerke, die Graka baue ich grad auseiander.

Ich hab den PC seitdem erstmal nicht mehr versucht einzuschalten, bevor es das Netzteil ist und dabei noch andere Komponenten an Überspannung einen abbekommen. Leider hab ich auch kaum Erfahrung was defekte Hardware angeht, daher frage ich euch, Habt ihr soetwas schonmal gehabt? Oder könnt mir sagen was es sein könnte vom Geruch her? Gibts irgendeine Möglichkeit das Netzteil so zu testen? Die Idee mit den ATX Kabel verbinden die man im Netz findet, finde ich etwas _seriös_.

Ich hab halt grad ein wenig Angst um die restliche Hardware, nich das ich den ander Rechner dabei noch schrotte. Bevor ich aber die komplette Hardware einschicke schaue ich mal ob ich nochwas finde...


----------



## Axi (3. Januar 2010)

Aholic schrieb:


> ..._"1156 Kontakte verkohlt"_ wobei ich einen 1366er hab (siehe Signatur) konnte aber weder an der CPU noch am Sockel etwas festellen, alles in Ordnung.



Wie meinst du das denn bitte? die Kontakte sind verkohlt aber die CPU ist in Ordnung?!

Also ich hab damals die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das Netzteil nachdem es abgeraucht ist immer noch "verbrannt" roch.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Januar 2010)

Oja den Geruch kenne ich!!! Zu 100 Prozent Netzteil!!!
Hatte ein noname 500 Watt, ist allerdings unter belastung hobs gegeangen aber egal. Da kannst du auch nichts reprieren da muss ein neues her. Obwohl eigentlich ein Tagan ne recht gute Firma ist naja ein Porsche geht auch mal kaputt.


----------



## Erzbaron (3. Januar 2010)

Hey,

besorg dir ein anderes Netzteil (bitte was vernünftiges sonst macht der Test keinen Sinn ^^) und teste deine Hardware im Brenchaufbau > heisst ohne Gehäuse und ein Bauteil nach dem anderen

also zu erst nur Board + CPU + GPU und 1 RAM Modul, dann ein zweites dazu usw. 

Wenn nachher alles läuft wars definitiv das Netzteil wobei ich das vermute ... NTs riechen absolut widerlich wenn sie sterben 

Was das Tagan NT angeht, wie alt war das?


----------



## Philipus II (3. Januar 2010)

Und lüfte gründlich. Der Magic Smoke ist meist weniger gesund...

Sonst:
Netzteil vom Strom nehmen.
Ein öffnen ist gefahrlos, wenn man wirklich nichts anfasst, ohne vorher das Potential zu bestimmen.
400V sind weniger angenehm, in den Kondensatoren aber recht weit verbreitet und lang nach dem Abschalten vorhanden.


----------



## Erzbaron (3. Januar 2010)

Warum sollte man ein kaputtes Netzteil tauschen? Ich fass defekte Netzteile nichteinmal mehr direkt an denn wenn warum auch immer das Gehäuse unter Spannung steht ist es mehr als unclever da drin oder dran rumzufuhrwerken ... 

Kaputte Netzteile sind sofern noch Garantie drauf ist SOFORT dem Händler oder Hersteller zu übergeben, wenn keine Garantie mehr drauf ist > SONDERMÜLL


----------



## Aholic (3. Januar 2010)

Axi schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das denn bitte? die Kontakte sind verkohlt aber die CPU ist in Ordnung?!



Nein nein, ich hatte da nur den Verdacht da, siehe: 
Sockel-1156-Panik - der große PCGH-Dauerstabilitätstest mit drei Foxconn-Sockel-Boards: Müssen Sie Angst um Ihre Hardware haben? - Sockel 1156, Foxconn, LOTES 
Mein board hat nen foxconn sockel.



> Oja den Geruch kenne ich!!! Zu 100 Prozent Netzteil!!!
> Hatte ein noname 500 Watt, ist allerdings unter belastung hobs gegeangen aber egal. Da kannst du auch nichts reprieren da muss ein neues her. Obwohl eigentlich ein Tagan ne recht gute Firma ist naja ein Porsche geht auch mal kaputt.


Tagan hat damals eigentlich immer recht gute Netzteile hergestellt, in letzter Zeit hört man aber immer weniger von Ihnen.



> besorg dir ein anderes Netzteil (bitte was vernünftiges sonst macht der Test keinen Sinn ^^) und teste deine Hardware im Brenchaufbau > heisst ohne Gehäuse und ein Bauteil nach dem anderen
> 
> also zu erst nur Board + CPU + GPU und 1 RAM Modul, dann ein zweites dazu usw.
> 
> ...


Tagan ist ja keine "billig Marke" 
Ich hab hier noch nen etwa 3 Jahre altes Thermaltake, damit könnte ichs testen. Einzeln die Komponenten testen werde ich sowieso 
Das Tagan ist müsste etwa 8 Monate alt sein, +/-1 Monat.

Das Problem ist, der ganze Rechner riecht danach, selbst der CPU Kühler.
Den Chipsatz hab ich vorhin nachgeschaut, der ist in Ordnung.

Was noch wirklich verdächtig riecht, ist die Grafikkarte, die riecht selbst jetzt imemernoch so stark wie gestern. Nur ich vermute mal das liegt daran das die Luft immerhin ~10sek Zeit hatte, und von allen Lüfter angesaugt wurde. 
Ich werd mir wohl mal das Thermaltake nehmen, sollte für den idle Betrieb reichen 

Ach übrigens, kann mir wer sagen wie das läuft wenn ich angenommen das Netzteil unter Garantie Fall einschicken würde, aber kein Tagan mehr möchte, ich denke mal man ist gezwungen ein anderes Modell von ihnen zu nehmen, oder?
Mit der PipeRock Serie haben einige schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, vor allem fängt das ding unter Last an zu Fiepen.
Eine Mail an Tagan bestätigte das dann, man hat mir gesagt ich könne es einschicken jedoch ist das kein wirkliches Problem, das tritt bei vielen auf.
Auch ein Grund warum ich keine Tagan Netzteile mehr empfehlen kann...

@Lüften, Fenster ist sowieso immer auf :p
Gott, am Notebook schreiben geht mal garnich :3


----------



## Axi (3. Januar 2010)

Also soweit ich das weiß, musst du wieder das gleiche Netzteil nehmen. Falls dies nicht möglich ist, bekommst du ein Vergleichbares.
Waren bis jetzt meine Erfahrungen mit Garantiefällen. Zwar nicht für Netzteile, aber ich denke die sind vergleichbar.


----------



## Aholic (3. Januar 2010)

Danke, das hab ich schon vermutet 
Nur jetzt schon wieder ein neues Netzteil kaufen...120Euro tuhen schon was weh, gerade wo das jetzige noch nichtmal so alt war.

Ich möcht mir garnicht vorstellen was passiert wäre wenn ich grad nicht Zuhause gewesen wäre, ich musst kurz davor mal 5min was runterbringen.

Ob sich da später noch der Schutzmechanismus ausgelöst hätte, würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Malkav85 (3. Januar 2010)

Ja, bei einem Garantietausch musst du dem Hersteller die Möglichkeit geben mind. 2 mal nachzubessern. 

Dem Gestank nach zu urteilen ist es ein geplatzter Kondensator. 

Den Geruch hatte ich schon 3 mal: 2x Netzteil, 1x Mainboard. Sehr ekelhaft und bleibt einige Zeit im Raum


----------



## Aholic (3. Januar 2010)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Ja, bei einem Garantietausch musst du dem Hersteller die Möglichkeit geben mind. 2 mal nachzubessern.
> 
> Dem Gestank nach zu urteilen ist es ein geplatzter Kondensator.
> 
> Den Geruch hatte ich schon 3 mal: 2x Netzteil, 1x Mainboard. Sehr ekelhaft und bleibt einige Zeit im Raum



hm gut, dann müssen ich ja irgendwo teile davon finden 
Übrigens verleihe ich noch ein Tagan PipeRock 700W, möchte PCGH das nicht für ihren 7 Tage Prime test verwenden? Denn ich könnte gut ein anderes Netzteil gebrauchen 

Naja gut, mutwillig will ich es jetzt nicht zerstören, nur ungerne das es wieder passiert und dabei Hardware flopsen geht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Januar 2010)

Ja also die Schutzschalltung hätte aufjedenfall funktioniert, selbst mein noname hat sie ausglöst und mein System geretet. Ohne funktionierender Schutzschalltung dürfen die Teile garnicht in Deutschland verkauft werden. Dennoch gibt es Berichte wo ein kaputtes Netzteil das Motherboard zerstört haben soll, Überspannungsschutz, und Überhitzungsschutz. Naja bei Marken Netzteilen gibt es im allgemeinen keine Probleme also keine Sorge, bei deinem Tagan hätte sie ausgelöst.


----------



## Aholic (4. Januar 2010)

Ich wollte mich vorerst mal mit Tagan in Verbindung setzen, dort wird aber erklärt ich solle mich zuerst an den Händler der es mir verkauft hat wenden.
_"Alternate angeschrieben_."
Ich hab ihnen ähnliche lange Mail geschickt, mal gespannt was sie sagen. 

*Update:* So Graka mal auseiander genommen und angeschaut, schein in Ordnung zu sein. Ich schick das Netzteil mal ein...


----------



## Aholic (7. Januar 2010)

Ich muss mal pushen, da sonst wohl keiner mehr in den thread auf Seite 2 reinschaut *g*

Was ich nun festgestellt habe ist, das die Grafikkarte für den eigenartigen Geruch verantwortlich ist. Obwohl ich sie vorher auseiander genommen habe und man nichts feststellen konnte.
Als ich gestern abend den Rechner wieder ans Netz anschloss, lief er erstmal ohne Probleme, ich hab ins Bios geschaut, alle Spannungen sind wie gewohnt, auch die Temperaturen und Lüfterdrehzahlen.

Der rechner bootet. Auf dem Desktop angekommen merkte ich wieder einen leichten Geruch wie er letztens schon auftrat, nach kurzer Zeit schaltete ich den Rechner wieder ab, der Geruch kam definitiv von der Grafikkarte.
Gut, ich dachte mir, nimm ich meine alte 7800gt und baue sie ein. Soweit alles gut. Auf dem Desktop angekommen, fiel plötzlich der Lüfter vom Netzteil. Das bild war noch da, allerdings hab ich direkt alles abgeschaltet.

Heute wiederholte ich den versuch, das Netzteil sprang wieder an, fast beim Desktop angekommen schaltete es sich wieder ab.
So, wie kann es sein das Netzteil und Grafikkarte plötzlich gleichzeitig den Geist aufgeben?
Interessanterweise fiel mir auch, das ein paar Stunden daraufhin mein Receiver vom TV nicht mehr ansprang auch dieser war kaputt. Weiter gehts, ich ging eine Etage tiefer wo mein Onkel wohnt, bei ihm ging fast zur selben Zeit der TV kaputt.

Kann das alles ein Zufall sein?
Ein Fluch oder eine Überspannung vom Kraftwerk?
Ich weis erlich gesagt nicht mehr so ganz weiter, und ich werd nicht jedes einzelne Hardware teil an 3 verschiedene Händler schicken 

Eigentlich hab ich in solchen Sachen immer Glück, selten Probleme gehabt, nur wenn dann was passiert, dann aber richtig...

Ich bräucht jetzt wirklich mal eure Hilfe...ich bin grad ratlos.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Januar 2010)

Klingt schon alles einwenig seltsam, hört sich ein wenig wie ne Überspannung an. ich weis nicht wie euer Haus verkabelt ist aber wenn es mal vom Stromkonzern ne Überspannung gibt, das kann öfter mal passieren, wird die normal über die Sicherung abgefangen. Ich glaube ihr braucht mal ein Elektriker der alles überprüft.


----------



## Aholic (7. Januar 2010)

Hm, ich werde morgen auf jedenfall erstmal bei den Stadtwerken angerufen, und dort mal nachfragen ob irgendwas auffälliges bemerkt wurde. Ansonsten schicke ich Graka und Netzteil ein...Kann ja nicht sein das ich hier ne Woche schon ohne alles sitze, und bis die Sachen überprüft sind, das dauert sicher auch nochmal eine Woche+.

Und sollte dann nochmal was vorfallen, führt der Weg am Elektriker nicht vorbei


----------

